# Selling items



## maminina75 (Oct 4, 2012)

Does anyone know of anywhere in the Guadalajara area that buys fairly new appliances. We bought a whirlpool refrigerator, washer, and dryer when we arrived about a month ago and now we have decided to relocate to Cancun. I have found that it is cheaper to just purchase these things new then to pay the moving costs to Cancun. I know we are going to have a loss but I would like to get something instead of losing it all. We also bought a beautiful king size headboard and nightstands that are pretty modern. Any suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you don't find an answer in Guadalajara, you might try Electroventa at Lake Chapala in Riberas del Pilar, 01 (376) 765-2222
They're good people to deal with and sell used appliances.


----------

